# Best way to clean a very salty car?



## GBlack (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure nearly everyone here has been having problems keeping there motors clean with the recent weather. Mine had now gone 3 weeks without a wash! For me it's like a life time and the urge to get cleaning is taking over!

Anyway, car looks like this at the moment.










I usually wash by spraying car down with a light mix of WnW in a bottle and rinse off (gravel driveway so it's my alternative to snow foam and I don't have a PW). If the car is really bad, I use the PW at the Maxol down the road but only to blast the worst off. Then I use hot water with WnW, lambs wool mitt rinse off and dry with a micro fibre towel.

What's the best way to tackle this now with so much salt and crap all over the car? Not to worried about stripping wax as I will happily spend a day re-doing it!

The weathers to go above freezing for the first time in 2 weeks on Monday, so I'll be washing then!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

without doubt pressure washer, paying particular attention to the arches and seals below the doors


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just do your normal routine with an extra hose off before you do anything.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm gonna take mine to a jet-wash after Christmas. Bruv-In-Law has gave me a heads up as to where one is my side of Bristol. :thumb:

Admittedly, it doesn't LOOK as salty as yours, but mine's red so it might not be showing up as much.

Unfortunately, with the car being out on the road it limits me to what I can use for cleaning, ie. a bucket and water.

Last time I remember using a jet-wash though, it DID have a flippin' great big brush that you had to use to apply the shampoo with - won't be brushing the car, that's for sure.


----------



## rickk (Dec 25, 2008)

Definately PW the worst off (in a coin-op if you don't own one yourselves), if your LSP is still holding up you'll find that the PW will take a lot off on it's own.


----------



## GBlack (Jan 24, 2009)

I usually use a machine that let's you choose what you want to do. If I end up using a cycle system with one of those awful brushes I just let the suds run over the car then blast it off. But even then, don't know what the suds are so am reluctant to use any, especially the pre wash soap stuff as it's probably very strong.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

all the jet washes are out of action near me, i wish i could find one as i don't have an outside tap  mine being black, it looks awful. had to wipe the number plates off to see them its that dirty :O


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I also intend on giving mine a big clean, after I put on a new sump, big chunks of ice in the middle of lanes doesn't mix well with low cars.


----------



## GBlack (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been havin that problem myself. Will need to get a good look and see if anything is damaged at some stage.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

To the OP, personally i would go to a garage jetwash and blast as much off as possible, if ind doing this gets at least 85% of the muck off.

Then if you have the time go round with a bucket and nmitt when you get home


----------



## FireBIade (Dec 2, 2006)

If the Jetwash is not very busy then you could you not use a hand pump spray to go round the car with a weak solution of APC or some citrus spray, then use the jetwash to blast the majority of it off. Take it home and give it another rinse then your normal proper wash.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Are peoples local jetwash not frozen up? I've not seen one near me which isn't out of order.


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

330ci said:


> Are peoples local jetwash not frozen up? I've not seen one near me which isn't out of order.


All of the ones around me are frozen up + my tap is frozen, my car looks awful.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

My car is sp*o*tlessly clea*n*, I don't have a ga*r*age and drive over 300 miles a week:thumb:


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

jem said:


> My car is sp*o*tlessly clea*n*, I don't have a ga*r*age and drive over 300 miles a week:thumb:


:lol:


----------



## FunkyDonkey (Apr 6, 2009)

W23 AJH said:


> All of the ones around me are frozen up + my tap is frozen, my car looks awful.


Yup. I work at a petrol forecourt and ours are well and truely frozen up!


----------



## GBlack (Jan 24, 2009)

All the ones round me are frozen cause normally I would go to them just o blast the worst off. But with it being so cold, there all closed. 

Normally jet wash near to me isn't to busy so I would spray the cat down with something first. Or even if there is a bit if a wait, spray it down and let it sit a minute or two. I get all the funny looks of the day but hey, t the end off the day, I laugh as I watch them lift the dirty brush that's been sitting on the ground and then rub it all over there paint work!!


----------



## GBlack (Jan 24, 2009)

jem said:


> My car is sp*o*tlessly clea*n*, I don't have a ga*r*age and drive over 300 miles a week:thumb:


Also, I must ask how?! Usually if it's cold I can keep on top of things by rinsing with a watering can of hot water, very gently clean with the mitt and lots of soap, then rinse with watering can again. But it's so cold, the warm water freezes almost instantly!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The problem of re freezing is a biggy in winter you should see it with snow foam it actually sets like snow.

Once your on top of the heavy crud how about keeping ontop of it with ONR.
This link is my test of it first go and used exactly for what i wanted it for for winter cleaning...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197394


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

GBlack said:


> Also, I must ask how?! Usually if it's cold I can keep on top of things by rinsing with a watering can of hot water, very gently clean with the mitt and lots of soap, then rinse with watering can again. But it's so cold, the warm water freezes almost instantly!


ONR, brilliant stuff:thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

My car is filthy and hasn't been done for 3 weeks but it's cold outside, the snow is still on the ground and I don't want to create an ice rink, also I'm enjoying my chocolate and new DVDs too much :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

GBlack said:


> I usually use a machine that let's you choose what you want to do. If I end up using a cycle system with one of those awful brushes I just let the suds run over the car then blast it off. But even then, don't know what the suds are so am reluctant to use any, especially the pre wash soap stuff as it's probably very strong.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

GBlack said:


> Also, I must ask how?! Usually if it's cold I can keep on top of things by rinsing with a watering can of hot water, very gently clean with the mitt and lots of soap, then rinse with watering can again. But it's so cold, the warm water freezes almost instantly!


I wasnt 100% truthful when I said it was spotlessly clean, but it is now and it's -3ºC outside:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Silva1 said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


I don't think he uses the brush, I assume he just lets the suds from the brush fall onto the car without making contact, if not then .... :doublesho


----------



## Woody_02g40 (Nov 26, 2010)

jem said:


> My car is sp*o*tlessly clea*n*, I don't have a ga*r*age and drive over 300 miles a week:thumb:


brilliant! i must give onr a try


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thorough rinse with the jet wash, apply some sort of APC/TFR with a pump sprayer and then jet wash it again, this should get a lot of the grime of ready for a nice thorough wash.

Unless the TFR or APC is extremely strong I doubt it will have a detrimental effect on your wax/sealant etc.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

jem said:


> I wasnt 100% truthful when I said it was spotlessly clean, but it is now and it's -3ºC outside:


Like the Wheels:thumb:, what make are they?

Kev


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Like the Wheels:thumb:, what make are they?
> 
> Kev


Cheers, they are Rota Torque's:thumb:


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

whats the point off using APC or TFR if you have spent hours polishing and waxing car ready for winter so the paint work is protected APC or TFR will cut straight thourgh the wax and in sub zero temps there is no chance of getting more protection on i use megs gold class with water in a spray bottle as a pre soaker will be going to car wash today to blast salt off then home for proper wash, if it warms up enough


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I drove past one of my nieghbours house and his Ferrari F40 is still outside on his driveway covered in snow has been for weeks

When you wash your car even if you cannot p/wash it you can always try the following .....2 Bucket of water lots of soapy car shampoo v light pressure with wash mit and work pannel by pannel you will be amazed how well even salty cars come up with little or no scratching to the paint


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

O.C.D said:


> whats the point off using APC or TFR if you have spent hours polishing and waxing car ready for winter so the paint work is protected APC or TFR will cut straight thourgh the wax and in sub zero temps there is no chance of getting more protection on i use megs gold class with water in a spray bottle as a pre soaker will be going to car wash today to blast salt off then home for proper wash, if it warms up enough


In my experience it doesn't cut straight through and leave behind no protection at all. Most waxes and sealants are quite resistant to detergent.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

O.C.D said:


> whats the point off using APC or TFR if you have spent hours polishing and waxing car ready for winter so the paint work is protected APC or TFR will cut straight thourgh the wax and in sub zero temps there is no chance of getting more protection on i use megs gold class with water in a spray bottle as a pre soaker will be going to car wash today to blast salt off then home for proper wash, if it warms up enough


TFR's and APC's only remove protection in one go if used in _very_ strong ratios or gradually if used very often


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Did both of our cars today with Autobrite Magifoam.
To be honest I was absolutely blown away by it, it is the closest thing to a touchless wash I have ever used and the best foam I have tried so far.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

ScoobyDan said:


> Did both of our cars today with Autobrite Magifoam.
> To be honest I was absolutely blown away by it, it is the closest thing to a touchless wash I have ever used and the best foam I have tried so far.


+1 ...about to put some of my pics up of todays clean-up of an Audi


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Mini-hijack, as it's on the same subject :

Gonna drive my car to a local jet-wash station tomorrow, but was wondering what they're like these days ?

Last time I used one was yeeeears ago, and remember some god damn awful brush thing, and was considering pouring some DDJ BTBM in an empty Meg's QD spray bottle, adding water, and then spraying this over the car after I've given it a first rinse, as the jet-wash is in quite a concealed area ? 

Whaddya think ?

I'm just concerned that hand-washing it as normal will cause too much marring, as it's got salt and molasses sticking to it from the beastly weather we've had recently.

I just wanna get rid off the salt and molasses initially, and then I can properly hand wash it again Tomorrow, giving me a chance to polish and wax it too.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> Mini-hijack, as it's on the same subject :
> 
> Gonna drive my car to a local jet-wash station tomorrow, but was wondering what they're like these days ?
> 
> ...


I did a similar type of wash last week, filled a couple of spray bottles with a hyperwash mixture and sprayed it over the panels allowing it to dwell. Once you've blasted the worst of it off and get it home you can do the rest.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I did a similar type of wash last week, filled a couple of spray bottles with a hyperwash mixture and sprayed it over the panels allowing it to dwell. Once you've blasted the worst of it off and get it home you can do the rest.


Sounds like a good plan then. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> +1 ...about to put some of my pics up of todays clean-up of an Audi


Here we go 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2548230


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> Mini-hijack, as it's on the same subject :
> 
> Gonna drive my car to a local jet-wash station tomorrow, but was wondering what they're like these days ?
> 
> ...


before had the Pressure washer was doing this, I was using APC ina spray bottle if car was quite dirty and then used the jet to rinse down (nevere ever ever dreamt of touching one of those skanky brushes and letting it anywhere near the car) then spraying ONR on the car. Guess no harm in using your fav shampoo, sounds good idea.


----------

